# Dog Chat Photo competition Chitter-Chatter



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Below is a list of the themes so far, when you win a theme, please check the list below to make sure your theme choice has not already been used: (Occasionally I will delete some of the older themes)

*Adventures
Putting our best foot forward
The wetter, the better!
Fun and games
Working Together
Sleepy Dogs
Nosey Dogs*


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Good theme  Izzy has never been the beach  my OH is after going camping in Silverdale with the dogs sometime soon so hopefully I'll get some good photos


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

You just want us to post pictures in the thread ? Methinks the 15 is gonna run out pretty quick.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Good theme  Izzy has never been the beach  my OH is after going camping in Silverdale with the dogs sometime soon so hopefully I'll get some good photos


Thanks  Camping sounds fun, I'm sure you'll get lots of good photos.



diefenbaker said:


> You just want us to post pictures in the thread ? Methinks the 15 is gonna run out pretty quick.


Only posting photos will keep it easier to look through for everyone when voting, rather than having to scroll through lots of comments and potentially missing entries, also easier for me to keep an eye on things.

15 is the maximum choices you can have on a poll, hense the reason for going with that number. If 15 turns out to be not enough then I will re-think, however two polls on the same theme could get too complicated.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh oh I have one of Teddy at the beach!! I'll have to post it when I'm home as I'm at work at the moment (shhhhh.....)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

There are lots of entries already! I don't think you'll need the two weeks


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I need to get back to the beach and take some more up-to-date pics. Most of mine are a year old or more.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh I've missed the thread, I'm off to find it, is it just going to be photo's, not video's?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Argh! Bonnie's never been to the beach so I'll have to sit out this one. But it's a brilliant idea! Every time I see the cat chat competitions I think what great idea it would be to have one for dogs. Thank you so much for organising it @Animallover26 Some gorgeous photos posted already - voting is going to be really, really hard.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Just a thought but is it going to be one a month? if so will the Theme be posted on a particular day of the month so that we can look out for it?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Loving everyone's pics. @BlueJay yours isn't at Talacre beach is it??


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> I need to get back to the beach and take some more up-to-date pics. Most of mine are a year old or more.


Don't think age of photo matters, get posting or you might miss out.....


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Don't think age of photo matters, get posting or you might miss out.....


already done lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Loving everyone's pics. @BlueJay yours isn't at Talacre beach is it??


Yaaaaaas!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> There are lots of entries already! I don't think you'll need the two weeks


I don't think the two weeks will be needed either 



DaisyBluebell said:


> Oh I've missed the thread, I'm off to find it, is it just going to be photo's, not video's?


Just photos.



DaisyBluebell said:


> Just a thought but is it going to be one a month? if so will the Theme be posted on a particular day of the month so that we can look out for it?


Due to suggestions given I'm going to see how fortnightly goes.

My thinking is: (though of course this will probably change as we see how fast everyone is and how everyone feels its going) 
1 week for the photo entries (Thursday to Thursday)
Voting will be Thursday to .... not sure on this one as I am planning on announcing the next theme, plus the winner after the voting has closed, then starting the new theme on the Thursday, the winner will be asked to PM me with their theme idea for the following fortnight, then I can announce the new theme after voting has closed and so on. (Hope that makes sense)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> Yaaaaaas!


Thought I recognised it! Been for a horse ride there a few times - it goes on for miles!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thought I recognised it! Been for a horse ride there a few times - it goes on for miles!


It really does!!
It was the first time I'd gone, was just lovely. Was much impressed 
Have to convince my dog chauffeur to take us back again :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Considering how quickly the entries are coming in, would anyone have any objections if the poll was opened as soon as we have all the entries and potentially, the new theme starting next Thursday? (will stick with one week for entries and new themes every two weeks in general but if a theme fills up fast like this one it can be quicker)

Also I think it would be easier to have this thread for all things competition, so general chat and any questions / suggestions if that's OK with everyone?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I suspect the extreme interest there is now in the competition will die down a bit as time passes, so having an easily adjustable time frame on how often a competition is run will probably work well. Having it weekly at the moment where there is loads of interest, then as the interest wanes a bit then adjust to two weekly maybe even eventually monthly or have a break for a while even. Keep it fluid.

When picture competitions were run before on dog chat it was a bit wish washy as in loads of pictures were entered (which ended up with a lot of chit chat in between) and the amount of 'likes' given indicated the winner. Problems arose if a newbie joined in and then never came back again and their picture won, then they had vanished and were not there to start a new competition or someone who didn't take part in the forum very often hadn't realised they had won, anyway it sort of fizzled out from what I remember.
Restricting entries to a certain number and having a separate vote I think will make that less likely to happen. Having the competition in a more controlled way and the ability to adjust the frequency of a competition so that everyone knows what's going on should make it more successful then before


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure I have a 'naughty' pic of Teds... not that he's perfect!  Will have to have a dig


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ty's is a truly naughty pic  :Hilarious 

This competition idea in general is a great way to relive memories when searching through old albums etc


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Not sure I have a 'naughty' pic of Teds... not that he's perfect!  Will have to have a dig


Me neither
This is as naughty as I have got


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ty's is a truly naughty pic  :Hilarious
> 
> This competition idea in general is a great way to relive memories when searching through old albums etc


haha he really is a naughty boy!!

I like looking through old photos, brings back memories


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*Reminder:*

*Please when putting your entries on the photo thread put your dogs NAME, a TITLE for your photograph and the photo. Thank you. *


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Some brilliant photos already, such innocent expressions


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

10 entries already!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I don't wish to sound like a broken record nor do I want to be harsh / mean, but I will repeat, PLEASE remember to put your dogs NAME, a TITLE for your photograph as well as the photo. 
I will have to ignore any entries that are not posted correctly as I use the dogs name and the thread title for the voting, without those things, no one can vote for you!

I am enjoying the photos so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I love the so innocent faces of them all, with those innocent faces don't believe they are naughty pups 
I think they were set up lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I love the so innocent faces of them all, with those innocent faces don't believe they are naughty pups
> I think they were set up lol


LOL Yes, I agree. Exploding beds, exploding toys, stuff put in their mouths, it's all a set up!

When Bungo made that hole in his bed, I'm sure he would be saying it was the gerbils fault


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I don't wish to sound like a broken record nor do I want to be harsh / mean, but I will repeat, PLEASE remember to put your dogs NAME, a TITLE for your photograph as well as the photo.
> I will have to ignore any entries that are not posted correctly as I use the dogs name and the thread title for the voting, without those things, no one can vote for you!
> 
> I am enjoying the photos so far, keep them coming.


Maybe tag those that need to do it?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Maybe tag those that need to do it?


I will give them a bit of time to see this, but if they haven't by this evening / tomorrow then I'll tag them.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I will give them a bit of time to see this, but if they haven't by this evening / tomorrow then I'll tag them.


I keep thinking it's me :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I will give them a bit of time to see this, but if they haven't by this evening / tomorrow then I'll tag them.


Dutifully edited 
I got so excited about making this weeks cut that I forgot :Bag


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

One more entry to go


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> I keep thinking it's me :Hilarious


No worries, your safe.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Dutifully edited
> I got so excited about making this weeks cut that I forgot :Bag


Thank you


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope mine is OK as it doesn't show much of the dogs, just of their naughty deed. You can just about see the sheep in the distance which is why they were pulling like stink as we came over the tor.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I hope mine is OK as it doesn't show much of the dogs, just of their naughty deed. You can just about see the sheep in the distance which is why they were pulling like stink as we came over the tor.


Absolutely fine, they are in the shot, that's all that matters


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

If I have counted correctly there is only 1 more to go, it is going to be awfully hard to just pick 3 they are all so good


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone else check, but I think the fifteenth one has just been posted


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes I think you are right I have just counted fifteen the last one was posted while I was writing my last post


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I've just posted. And I DID remember to put the name and the title in first, but it's been moved to the bottom o the photo - any idea why this happens?

And yes, I was 15th.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

CuddleMonster said:


> I've just posted. And I DID remember to put the name and the title in first, but it's been moved to the bottom o the photo - any idea why this happens?
> 
> And yes, I was 15th.


I've noticed this happening just recently, it didn't use to happen. Don't know if it's just on the iPad, but it's very annoying to have typed out a whole screed which needs to be put before the picture only for it to be put underneath. Doesn't seem to be anyway of stopping that happening.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

@Animallover26 if you give me a nudge I can close the picture threads once the limit has been reached if you like?
Saves people getting upset if they post


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> I've just posted. And I DID remember to put the name and the title in first, but it's been moved to the bottom o the photo - any idea why this happens?
> 
> And yes, I was 15th.


If you press enter after the text and then click to add the image then the picture is posted after the text...otherwise it puts the picture first, it's a software thing


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought I'd done that - must have gone wrong somewhere! Argh! :Arghh:Banghead


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> If you press enter after the text and then click to add the image then the picture is posted after the text...otherwise it puts the picture first, it's a software thing


That's what I used to do and that worked, but its recently stopped doing that and insists on putting the picture at the top


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

oops, silly me, wrong thread


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Siskin said:


> That's what I used to do and that worked, but its recently stopped doing that and insists on putting the picture at the top


It works for me but I am on a PC so maybe it's a tablet thing?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As soon as the two who need to have edited their posts to put on name and title, Yes, can you close the thread please @StormyThai


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> As soon as the two who need to have edited their posts to put on name and title, Yes, can you close the thread please @StormyThai


They can still edit their posts after it is locked, just not add any more posts so I can do it now or await for your nudge


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> It works for me but I am on a PC so maybe it's a tablet thing?


It's annoying as it used to work perfectly well before on the iPad. Has Admin been tinkering with the forum? I've noticed a new 'bar' has appeared when downloading a picture which counts down the percentage left to load. It's since that has appeared which has made it more tricky to download a picture exactly where you want it in your reply.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Has Admin been tinkering with the forum?


I know he has been adjusting the spam filter...who knows what other buttons he has found


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> They can still edit their posts after it is locked, just not add any more posts so I can do it now or await for your nudge


Ah even better, yes please, close the thread


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

That filled up quick! Glad I popped on during my lunch break!

There are some great ones, I don't know how we're supposed to choose!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@Zaros Can you please put your dogs name on your entry on the competition thread, then we can go on to the voting. Thank you.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> @Zaros Can you please put your dogs name on your entry on the competition thread, then we can go on to the voting. Thank you.


Oh, Okay.:Facepalm

I'll be off and do it right now, Miss.:Sorry


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Oh, Okay.:Facepalm
> 
> I'll be off and do it right now, Miss.:Sorry


Thank you.

Will set up the Poll tomorrow folks.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Great! I don't know if this is even harder than last time! 

All great photos!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

Siskin said:


> It's annoying as it used to work perfectly well before on the iPad. Has Admin been tinkering with the forum? I've noticed a new 'bar' has appeared when downloading a picture which counts down the percentage left to load. It's since that has appeared which has made it more tricky to download a picture exactly where you want it in your reply.


Yes lol, but only to try and deal with the annoying chinese spam lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Ah even better, yes please, close the thread


Done


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Brilliant competition photos under the 'naughty' category - we sure do have a lot of naughty dogs 


J


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Ahhhh I missed it again. Some great photos though. Can’t wait for th3 poll to open


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Can't believe how quickly that filled up! Will need to be on the ball next time 

So many great photos to choose from yet again!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> Good theme  Izzy has never been the beach  my OH is after going camping in Silverdale with the dogs sometime soon so hopefully I'll get some good photos


Great place to go. Best beach is at Jenny Brown's point, well signposted.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Voting is now open!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...o-me-aka-naughty-edition-time-to-vote.487780/



StormyThai said:


> Done


Thanks


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Voting is now open!
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...o-me-aka-naughty-edition-time-to-vote.487780/
> 
> Thanks


Would it be unfair to vote for your own dog? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Would it be unfair to vote for your own dog? :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious As I said to someone last week, I don't vote for my own dog, but I will leave it up to the individual whether they do or not.

As before you can vote up to three photos.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> :Hilarious As I said to someone last week, I don't vote for my own dog, but I will leave it up to the individual whether they do or not.
> 
> As before you can vote up to three photos.


I haven't voted for my own dog - been good


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ShibaPup said:


> I haven't voted for my own dog - been good


I've decided that I won't vote for my own dog, seems a bit unfair somehow although in the long run it would probably make no difference to the result. I would hate it though if mine one by one vote, the guilt oh the guilt:Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am finding it so hard to select only 3 they are all so good I have so far managed to reduce it down to 5
don't know how I am going to get it down to 3 
That is without voting for my own boy I am with @Siskin on that I would feel really guilty if we won by 1 vote
and it doesn't seem fair to do that


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally narrowed it down to 3 !!!

@Animallover26 Any chance you can vary the day/time you start the competition so everyone gets a chance? - lots of people are working during the day.

I deliberately didn't enter this week as I had a photo in last week's but if it's only ever started on a Thursday lunch time I will nearly always be at work and miss it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Finally narrowed it down to 3 !!!
> 
> @Animallover26 Any chance you can vary the day/time you start the competition so everyone gets a chance? - lots of people are working during the day.
> 
> I deliberately didn't enter this week as I had a photo in last week's but if it's only ever started on a Thursday lunch time I will nearly always be at work and miss it.


Will do.

To those who haven't been able to join in due to the time I put the thread up, I am sorry, silly me didn't really think 

I will vary my times, but to give those a chance who work, would 6 ish in the evening or later be good for you all?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Will do.
> 
> To those who haven't been able to join in due to the time I put the thread up, I am sorry, silly me didn't really think
> 
> I will vary my times, but to give those a chance who work, would 6 ish in the evening or later be good for you all?


There will always be people at work, walking the dog, cooking dinner, busy with family etc etc etc at all different times.

Do it when it suits you but try to vary it a bit to make it inclusive

I won't be trying to enter every week anyway but I am very much enjoying looking at all the pictures and how they match the chosen theme although voting is hard and makes me feel mean!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fleur said:


> There will always be people at work, walking the dog, cooking dinner, busy with family etc etc etc at all different times.
> 
> Do it when it suits you but try to vary it a bit to make it inclusive
> 
> I won't be trying to enter every week anyway but I am very much enjoying looking at all the pictures and how they match the chosen theme although voting is hard and makes me feel mean!!!


OK. I'll stick to Thursday, but I'll change my putting it up time.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> OK. I'll stick to Thursday, but I'll change my putting it up time.


Brilliant idea - we will be watching dog chat biting our nails in anticipation every Thursday !!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Brilliant idea - we will be watching dog chat biting our nails in anticipation every Thursday !!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New Competition now open!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-silly-edition.488205/


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

PF seriously needs a 'laugh' button - I am in stitches. It's already hard to pick 3 favourites and we've not got the full number of entries yet!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

CuddleMonster said:


> PF seriously needs a 'laugh' button - I am in stitches. It's already hard to pick 3 favourites and we've not got the full number of entries yet!


I know some of them have had me squealing they are so funny


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

This one is going to be so difficult to vote! (I say that every week!) 

So many silly pictures


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with everyone..

I was feel crap yesterday but could just manage to look through the thread and oh my they are brilliant! Cheered me up no end!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh dear
Another very difficult lot of brilliant photos to try and judge


----------



## Angua (Feb 1, 2017)

So many great pics.. ..and you've even managed to tempt this lurker out of hiding!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Am I allowed to come over from the dark side and enter a photo of my late dog? If not, tell me to buzz off.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Charity said:


> Am I allowed to come over from the dark side and enter a photo of my late dog? If not, tell me to buzz off.


Don't see why not, if an appropriate theme I would probably put a pic of my beloved Daisy on, unless told otherwise..


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my word this week I can tell is gonna be the hardest!! Each puppy belly made me aww and Phoebe's made me laugh out loud. Too much cuteness!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Don't see why not, if an appropriate theme I would probably put a pic of my beloved Daisy on, unless told otherwise..


I'll risk it then


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

OMG how the hell can I choose just 3 out of those on there already - this is just too difficult....


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

DaisyBluebell said:


> OMG how the hell can I choose just 3 out of those on there already - this is just too difficult....


I know!!! There are so many cute bellies - especially the pups!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Charity said:


> Am I allowed to come over from the dark side and enter a photo of my late dog? If not, tell me to buzz off.





DaisyBluebell said:


> Don't see why not, if an appropriate theme I would probably put a pic of my beloved Daisy on, unless told otherwise..


All dog pictures welcome, it does not matter if the dog is with you now or not.

All I ask (and I am sure this would happen anyway), is that you personally know the dog, and if the dog is a family members or a friends dog, that you have permission to use the photo.

The only ones that are not allowed of course are photos that have been taken off the internet (i.e. google search)


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh no I cannot possibly choose just 3 they are just all so fab u lous .........


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I’ve added a photo, hope it’s ok, it’s got two of them on it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I have no belly photographs


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> I've added a photo, hope it's ok, it's got two of them on it


Grossley unfair WestieMum as your two are both just beautiful - adorable picture love it


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no belly photographs


Oh no


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I've added a photo, hope it's ok, it's got two of them on it


No problem-o

Oh my goodness, I just squealed! They are just so, so, so, so ADORABLE!



rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no belly photographs


This must be rectified!


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Hope mine is still in the rules. He's showing his belly, just also under a blanket.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Grossley unfair WestieMum as your two are both just beautiful - adorable picture love it


Ahhh well that was their first day home, before the mayhem of raising two puppies together started :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Hope mine is still in the rules. He's showing his belly, just also under a blanket.


'Tis fine. To be honest I was too mesmerised by the adorable face to have noticed!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I have no belly photographs


I have none of Lucy either, some dogs are far too dignified to be flashing their bits 

Unlike Oscar who's natural sleep position is on his back, with his delicate little button out on display


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Too late to enter and probably wouldn't have anyway as its been seen so many times on the forum but suddenly thought of this one of Indie and Arthur helping me with my pilates


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

This is one competition Bonnie will never be able to enter. If she ever lies on her back, she is always very careful to tuck her tail between her legs and over her tummy so no 'private bits' are showing!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Apart from when Isla was a puppy she rarely lies on her back unless she is very hot then she does the tail modesty look too:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

:Hilariousmaybe the boys are less modest


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> This is one competition Bonnie will never be able to enter. If she ever lies on her back, she is always very careful to tuck her tail between her legs and over her tummy so no 'private bits' are showing!


That would of been fine to enter. Showing of private parts is not necessary.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Too late to enter and probably wouldn't have anyway as its been seen so many times on the forum but suddenly thought of this one of Indie and Arthur helping me with my pilates


Awww what a shame, this one is too cute ! Mummy's helpers


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know how we are supposed to pick just 3 they are ALL so cute, it is going to be even harder on this one 
I tried to cover Chips boy bits with his paw when his photo was taken :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I have none of Mont showing his belly unless you count the mid-roll ones


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> That would of been fine to enter. Showing of private parts is not necessary.


Ah, but Bonnie's tail is so long and feathery that it covers everything, so no tummy visible!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-photo-competition-paws-up.489071/#post-1065208390

Next comp is under way!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Some lovely photos already i see ...... @Tyton that is a cracking photo of Beau 



Animallover26 said:


> with your dog the right way up that is (No lying on back with paws in the air! )


Pffft rules out 99.9 % of my photos then :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Some lovely photos already i see ...... @Tyton that is a cracking photo of Beau
> 
> Pffft rules out 99.9 % of my photos then :Hilarious


Love the one of Beau, I bet that one will be up amongst the leaders come voting time


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Think I found one of Teds that fits the rules?? If not feel free to delete (or ask a mod to ) so someone else can have my spot!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Think I found one of Teds that fits the rules?? If not feel free to delete (or ask a mod to ) so someone else can have my spot!


That photo is fine, fits the rules perfectly


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Some gorgeous photos already. Will be hard going to pick a winner I reckon!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Some lovely photos already i see ...... @Tyton that is a cracking photo of Beau
> 
> Pffft rules out 99.9 % of my photos then :Hilarious


Thankyou... loads of my 'parkour' ones are of the boys sitting all four feet up on things, but Beau is a wee darling and poses where you put him. I do like that pic  The Trig point up near the Needles

PS sorry for being AWOL, Sam and I were off adventuring with little internet access so I'm off to spam the forum with a big fluffy dog adventure story.......


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Some fab photos.... I love the one of phoebe in particular.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay I finally managed to put an entry in. I've missed every one until now and only just scraped this one as last entry.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Will be posting the voting thread in a bit. 

Good luck all, some great entries there! I could easily vote for 7!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Go here to vote > https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-paws-up-time-to-vote.489089/


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Just voted. So hard!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New competition now up and running https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...tion-if-i-fits-i-sits.489665/#post-1065212842


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The only thing wrong with the photo comp is it raises my blood pressure trying to pick my favourites
It is so difficult


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> The only thing wrong with the photo comp is it raises my blood pressure trying to pick my favourites
> It is so difficult


:Wideyed

Not to self: Add health warning :Writing


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Some great entries this week! It's funny how many of us have dogs that have no idea of their size


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Its getting more and more difficult but really loving it. Seeing all our dogs in the same theme makes you realise what a load of beautiful idiotic animals we all have.
I went through the pics on this theme and each picture I was thinking "oh no I like that one, Oh but I really like that one, then again ....."


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Its getting more and more difficult but really loving it. Seeing all our dogs in the same theme makes you realise what a load of beautiful idiotic animals we all have.
> I went through the pics on this theme and each picture I was thinking "oh no I like that one, Oh but I really like that one, then again ....."


I'm so pleased you are enjoying it so much 

I did consider increasing how many votes each person could make, but I think 3 is a good number, as so many things are 'top 3' in competitions.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I'm so pleased you are enjoying it so much
> I did consider increasing how many votes each person could make, but I think 3 is a good number, as so many things are 'top 3' in competitions.


Yes agree keep it to 3 and 15 pics both are enough it just gets more complicated and more work for you & I'm sorry I did not say thank you for organising it and doing a sterling job, I just wish it weren't SO difficult to choose !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Yes agree keep it to 3 and 15 pics both are enough it just gets more complicated and more work for you & I'm sorry I did not say thank you for organising it and doing a sterling job, I just wish it weren't SO difficult to choose !


No worries, but thank you for the thank you, I'm enjoying organising it and the fact that everyone is playing in the spirit it's intended (just fun and certainly not a popularity contest) is a delight.

So Thank you to everyone for keeping to the spirit of fun.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Can I suggest an amendment to the voting rules? We have to pick the best three out of three? Or maybe five out of five? It would make life so much easier! 

EVERY SINGLE TIME I start off looking down the photos and think 'oh, this is going to be easy'. Number one is an obvious winner. So is number two. And number three. So far, so good. And then some inconsiderate person posts a brilliant photo for number four and I want to vote for that too, and then number five comes along and it all goes downhill from then on because I want to vote for them ALL :Arghh

Even with only half the entries posted for the current competition, I'm struggling to pick my favourite three. I don't know what I'll do when all 15 are there!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> Can I suggest an amendment to the voting rules? *We have to pick the best three out of three? Or maybe five out of five? It would make life so much easier! *
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME I start off looking down the photos and think 'oh, this is going to be easy'. Number one is an obvious winner. So is number two. And number three. So far, so good. And then some inconsiderate person posts a brilliant photo for number four and I want to vote for that too, and then number five comes along and it all goes downhill from then on because I want to vote for them ALL :Arghh
> 
> Even with only half the entries posted for the current competition, I'm struggling to pick my favourite three. I don't know what I'll do when all 15 are there!!!


Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.


Haha, just that I'd like to be able to vote for EVERYONE!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

CuddleMonster said:


> Haha, just that I'd like to be able to vote for EVERYONE!


Sorry, nope, not happening


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Crumbs, that was a hard three choices to make


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New competition now up and running: 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-competition-shadows-and-silhouettes.490336/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It looks like it will be another hard one and not all entries in yet


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@Animallover26 , am I allowed to enter even though I chose the theme?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

This is going to be a tough one @Tyton as there are lots of different interpretations of the theme so will be very hard to pick - as usual.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought "This is going to be easy" as I looked at the first three photos...and then I saw all the others!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s a tricky one isn’t it. I only thought of shadows and found I only had one photo of Isla with a shadow for some reason. I now see there are further interpretations, all in the eye of the beholder


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tyton said:


> @Animallover26 , am I allowed to enter even though I chose the theme?


You may


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Liking some of the arty-farty ones in this competition. As usual going to be a hard one to pick 3!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Time to now vote!
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-shadows-and-silhouettes-time-to-vote.490390/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh my I am sure it is getting harder as weeks go on to pick only 3  
they are all so good, I want them all to win


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh this one was hard as they were all so different but equally good. Took me ages going up and down the thread trying to narrow it down. Well done everyone, fab photos!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh dear

Up goes the blood pressure again


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Up goes the blood pressure again


:Nurse Bring it down otherwise I shall have to ban you voting on health grounds!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Managed to pick 3 but could have easily picked double that this week!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Don't miss out, new competition up and running:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...iends-forever-edition.490812/#post-1065221724


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

That was one of the hardest pictures to choose from to take part...

This was my dilemma...Eevee and her beloved bats...Zillions of pictures of Stan and Eevee or Cleo too all snuggled, then Maisie and Eevee and too. Maisie and her toys, Maisie and her humans, OH and his ridiculous selfies that he takes with the dogs. My son and the dogs!

Finally decided on one that I can't remember taking but I apologise if people find half naked man offensive. 

Love all the variety so far from humans to dogs, from cats to toys. It's just brilliant!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lots of options here too @lullabydream. Great theme!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Lots of options here too @lullabydream. Great theme!


I was hoping it was an all encompassing theme! So thank you @Dogloverlou


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooooh boy, this is going to be the hardest one so far they are ALL so cute all cuddled up to their bff
how on earth can we choose just 3 it's an impossible task :Bawling:Arghh


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

This one is too cute!


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

First time entry for me (Reilly). I'm usually too late to post.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The voting has begun! https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...photo-competition-best-friend-forever.490946/


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Phew that was hard to narrow down to three


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I have my three but I will look again just to make sure they are the best


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Will vote later...

Keep showing my OH these threads. What made me smile on this particular thread is that he smiled more than usual at them all...he did raise his eyebrows at the picture of himself and Eevee and did a little rant...in a jovial way about how people will think he is a small dog lover...which he clearly is!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I've narrowed it down to ...... 15... this is really difficult, I keep changing my mind.... will mull it over and have another look in a bit.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...est-friends-forever-the-deciding-vote.491281/

Only 24 hours! Please make your choice to decide the winner here ^


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ahhh wish I had a pic for this theme (as I haven't been able to join in due to holidays) but I don't think I do!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ahhh wish I had a pic for this theme (as I haven't been able to join in due to holidays) but I don't think I do!


I'm sure you'll have one for the next one, if not this one.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have not got a decent photo for this one, next time

Good luck all


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It looks like it is going to be another hard one


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Pity I've already entered this week.... I've just been sent this picture by my new partner (arrived last night, and seems to be wrapped round Sam's little finger already - ON the sofa, AND begging for food!) Look at that drool!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I put on a photo of dear old Holly now waiting at the bridge


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> Can I put on a photo of dear old Holly now waiting at the bridge


Certainly you may.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Certainly you may.


Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Voting now open: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/voting-time-dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-grubs-up.491582/


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Voting not open: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/voting-time-dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-grubs-up.491582/


Do you mean now open?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Do you mean now open?


Yes, meant now. Changed it now, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New competition: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-teefs.492145/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh dear it is going to be another hard one to choose just 3


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rosie64 said:


> Oh dear it is going to be another hard one to choose just 3


I know, there's some really funny ones too


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

@Animallover26 I've cleaned up the picture thread


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> @Animallover26 I've cleaned up the picture thread


Thank you


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

It's always hard to choose! I love looking at everyone's doggy pics though, it's a great way to see more of peoples pets


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New competition up and running: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/d-c-themed-photo-competition-mucky-pups.493174/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow @Fleur I had a job to see Ludo at first he blends perfectly into the mud pool lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> Wow @Fleur I had a job to see Ludo at first he blends perfectly into the mud pool lol


His colouring makes him very good at camouflage - I can only spot him because his ear is inside out and I took the picture :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I love that photo of Ludo, it's great :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh my! Some of those mucky pups :Hilarious If it wasn't in dog chat I'd be entering my horse - he loves a good roll in the mud!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh my! Some of those mucky pups :Hilarious If it wasn't in dog chat I'd be entering my horse - he loves a good roll in the mud!


Let's see a picture of him any way please

@Nettles I was waiting for a Pheobe picture!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Fleur said:


> Let's see a picture of him any way please


Just for you!

These are quick ones I could find anyway  The last one is after the downpours we had at the weekend - he obviously enjoyed a good roll in the rain after all this heat!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just realised its supposed to be about wallowing in mud and I've entered one of Colt after he rolled in wet sand. Please feel free to disqualify us or I can delete if you prefer.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've just realised its supposed to be about wallowing in mud and I've entered one of Colt after he rolled in wet sand.


It doesn't stipulate MUD just mucky dogs can get mucky in all sorts of ways so it should be ok


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

@Teddy-dog 
Brilliant - He really did enjoy the wet cool mud after all the heat 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've just realised its supposed to be about wallowing in mud and I've entered one of Colt after he rolled in wet sand. Please feel free to disqualify us or I can delete if you prefer.


This is from @Animallover26 from the voting thread
I dread to say this considering some of the posts I've seen on here lol but 'mucky' doesn't have to equal mud.......... :Muted


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Entries for *Mucky Pups* finishes today as it's now been a week since I started it, there are still 2 places available if anyone still wants to enter. 

I have a question for you all, how long would you like the poll to last?
I've noticed that after about 48 hours hardely any new votes happen, so shall I make voting 48 hours only this time?

Also when would you all like the next competition to start? Would you all like me to start it when the voting finishes on Friday or start it Saturday? Or would you like me to leave it until Monday? Or even like a weeks break and I'll start again a week tomorrow? 
It's up to you lot.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've entered but neither of mine really do mucky. Poo covered however...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Entries for *Mucky Pups* finishes today as it's now been a week since I started it, there are still 2 places available if anyone still wants to enter.
> 
> I have a question for you all, how long would you like the poll to last?
> I've noticed that after about 48 hours hardely any new votes happen, so shall I make voting 48 hours only this time?
> ...


I would try and stick to a routine such as you have been so open entries on a Thursday at some point, start the voting thread after the last entry or by end of Monday and shut voting thread by end of Wednesday.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with @rottiepointerhouse stick with what you have been doing it seems to work ok


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I would try and stick to a routine such as you have been so open entries on a Thursday at some point, start the voting thread after the last entry or by end of Monday and shut voting thread by end of Wednesday.





Rosie64 said:


> I agree with @rottiepointerhouse stick with what you have been doing it seems to work ok


Thank you both, I just meant for this coming week, as the poll starts today, I could be a day or too late with the next comp, or shall we have a weeks break?

i.e...... 
Poll today - Friday. Start next comp Friday or Saturday, then start the next one the first Thursday after poll finishes and back to normal routine.

or

Poll today to Friday or finish it over the weekend, then wait until next week Thursday for the next comp.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Voting time: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/d-c-themed-photo-competition-voting-time-mucky-pups.494115/

This poll will last until Friday, but please can you all let me know if you'd like the next comp to start Friday or Saturday this week, or if you'd like me to wait until Thursday next week. After this then timings will go back to normal.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I vote for Friday so that its only a day late and can easily get back on track for next week.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a lovely photo of Chilli and Archie gazing at our breakfast plates with longing in their eyes

Do you think I can find it
Not a chance, y the time I do it will be too late

Ah well, such is life


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> I have a lovely photo of Chilli and Archie gazing at our breakfast plates with longing in their eyes
> 
> Do you think I can find it
> Not a chance, y the time I do it will be too late
> ...


Hope you find it, there is still time, 4 spaces remaining at the moment.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

@StormyThai you need to put Thai's name on your competition entry picture,
would hate you to be disqualified just because of that , it is a brilliant pic.
hope you don't mind me pointing it out


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> @StormyThai you need to put Thai's name on your competition entry picture,
> would hate you to be disqualified just because of that , it is a brilliant pic.
> hope you don't mind me pointing it out


Thank you...I completely forgot to add his name...all done now @Rosie64


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Felt so sorry for @rottiepointerhouse hubby as that looked like the smallest bowl of apple pie I'd ever seen in my life.. zoomed in and realised it was a Mr Kipling :Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Nettles said:


> Felt so sorry for @rottiepointerhouse hubby as that looked like the smallest bowl of apple pie I'd ever seen in my life.. zoomed in and realised it was a Mr Kipling :Hilarious


It was and I was just about to say those have been off the menu for a long time since we went vegan but blow me down I've just looked and found Mr Kipling apple and blackcurrant pies are vegan so I might treat him to a box for his birthday :Joyful


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You can vote now: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/d-c-themed-photo-competition-voting-time-food.495291/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Dog Chat Themed Photo Competition will be back this Thursday, so watch out for the new theme then.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:Snaphappy New competition is up and running

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-sight-seeing-dogs.499214/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Are these getting better/harder every time ?, I don't know how I am going to pick only 3 
and they are not all in yet


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Voting open: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...etition-voting-time-sight-seeing-dogs.499640/


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the hardest one so far I think
In the others there has always been one that jumped out at me but not this time

Beautiful photo's of beautiful dogs


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely photos all of them!

So hard to choose!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New competition now up and running: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/d-c-themed-photo-comp-household-chores.500414/


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I just read the thread title for the photos, and mis read it as DC themed. I clicked thinking I was going to see dogs dressed up as Killer Croc, Harley etc! I'll just leave quietly .


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Biffo said:


> I just read the thread title for the photos, and mis read it as DC themed. I clicked thinking I was going to see dogs dressed up as Killer Croc, Harley etc! I'll just leave quietly .


I do that every time, makes me think of Marvel superheroes lol


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Who would have thought that we have so many helpful dogs...

At this rate hypothetically we could open our very own Hotel run very kindly by PF dogs. All it would cost guests is treats and cuddles

Loving the theme!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Biffo said:


> I just read the thread title for the photos, and mis read it as DC themed. I clicked thinking I was going to see dogs dressed up as Killer Croc, Harley etc! I'll just leave quietly .





Tyton said:


> I do that every time, makes me think of Marvel superheroes lol


Please explain. What is DC? Who are 'Killer Croc etc?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Please explain. What is DC? Who are 'Killer Croc etc?


DC comics, they did Batman (Harley Quinn is the Joker's girlfriend), Superman, Wonder Woman. Killer Croc and Harley are bad guys.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Biffo said:


> DC comics, they did Batman (Harley Quinn is the Joker's girlfriend), Superman, Wonder Woman. Killer Croc and Harley are bad guys.


Oh thank you. I've watched Superman and heard of Batman, but never heard of the others.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*New Rule*

From now on, the entries phase will last from Thursday through to Monday, instead of Thursday to Thursday, or of course until we have 15 entries.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Rosie64 I absolutely love Chip's expression in that photo. He does not look impressed :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Love all the different types of photos for this theme. Chip's expression in his photo made my mum and I burst out laughing, bless his cotton socks!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry @Nettles but in the current run I think Phoebe has an unfair advantage 

You have loads of Muppet photos of her (but she'll still get my vote)!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

JoanneF said:


> Sorry @Nettles but in the current run I think Phoebe has an unfair advantage
> 
> You have loads of Muppet photos of her (but she'll still get my vote)!


That's true.. maybe I should have called it "Phoebe - just being Phoebe" 
All the photos are great this week. Every one of them has made me laugh out loud


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sairy said:


> @Rosie64 I absolutely love Chip's expression in that photo. He does not look impressed :Hilarious


Lol I know, he did his utmost to get it off he was supposed to be modelling it for my daughter 
but she couldn't use the pic's because he looked so miserable in them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Voting now open. 
Please go here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition.502344/


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I love all the photos


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

This week's entries have been so hard to choose from!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/dog-chat-themed-photo-competition-halloween.504368/ Voting now open!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Loving the entries for the Halloween theme!


----------

